# Relocated



## Ollie11

Hello, 

I'm producing a new television series for Travel Channel tentatively titled “Relocated.” It follows the stories of people who are looking to relocate from the US to another country (most likely due to a new job, job transfer, etc.). We recently shot episodes in Buenos Aires and Budapest, but we would also like to find people moving to Berlin, and Tel Aviv. We’re open to people who are moving to any International city, preferably a non-English speaking city! We are looking to find a couple or family who is considering moving to a new country from the US. We would fly them RT for a “scout trip” where they would meet a relocations expert who will show them the city and several of its unique neighborhoods. I am trying to get the word out about this opportunity to find a couple/family. We are open to all kinds of situations for the families and couples!

Thank you,

Christine Hammersley 
Segment Producer Relocated, Travel Channel US – 
(213) 926-6456


----------

